# A Couple Mean Elevator Pranks



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just Saw these on Youtube and thought I'd share the laughs

[youtube:1xtfzsjm]http://www.youtube.com/v/7N5OhNplEd4?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:1xtfzsjm]

and

[youtube:1xtfzsjm]http://www.youtube.com/v/MxbZgB5UNO8?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:1xtfzsjm]


----------

